# Wisconsin (Sheboygan) Venison Brats



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Took an assorted bag of frozen peppers and onions and added a little butter and garlic in a disposable pan and on to the grill.


-----

Then grilled up a few Wisconsin (Sheboygan) venison brats...


-----

Toasted a few hotdog buns...


-----

Excellent lunch!



Thanks for looking!


----------

